# Tin Boats Biggest Loser



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in .... I am going to start in the morning!


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Im In, Already dropped 35#'s since Oct 22.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Starting weight this am - 245

Goal weight - 175

Want to do this by Thanksgiving 08.

Started the diet this morning and was going to get out and run this morning, but it snowed last night and was 9 degrees so I decided to stay in the garage and work on a trailer instead.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 7, 2008)

Alright one week in the books. Weighed in this morning at 237. I am sticking with the diet and I already feel a lot better. I am also going to start the beginning running program this evening. Hopefully with that program I can stick with it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2008)

I weighed myself this morning.....272.3 

Im big boned and very muscular :shock: 

Seriously I think I started this when I was 310-315. The daily plate is kicking ass because I dont feel like Im dieting at all. Just not going over my calorie count. I set it up to only lose 2 pounds a week, and Im averaging 3-4.


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Jim you doing any walking? Track those miles.



I did this morning, Will upload tonight. Not much, but a start.


----------



## Zman (Jan 8, 2008)

Are you guys following and special diets or meal plans?


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2008)

Zman said:


> Are you guys following and special diets or meal plans?



Zman, I am not. I found a website called thedailyplate.com. I put in my info, and chose that I wanted to lose 2 pounds a week. IT comes up with a calorie amount per day, and I do not exceed it. You can track all your foods, there database is huge! You can even add your own items. I have been eating whatever I want and I have dropped close to 40 pounds already. I had cheeseburgers, pizza, cookies. The secret is to track the calories faithfully everyday (PITA) but as long as you do not exceed, it works. 

When I started this Oct 22, 2007 I could eat 2300+ calories a day. Now Im down to 2165. 

Obviuosly the healthier the foods, the more you can eat, but this way I dont crave anything because I just eat it. IF you exercise You can track that too and then it adds on those calories so you can eat even more.

First time ever a "diet" has worked for me. Its just a numbers game. A calorie is a calorie is a calorie.


----------



## Zman (Jan 8, 2008)

Jim said:


> Zman said:
> 
> 
> > Are you guys following and special diets or meal plans?
> ...



Awesome tip man, I'm checking the site now.



Fishin NJ said:


> I am watching heavily what I eat. I stick to lean items, chicken, fish, good pork(once in a while). No soda, Not much juice, some OJ or apple juice in the morning. Other then that 3+ liters of water per day. I try to brake it down to 5 meals per day.



Thanks NJ, I've read some about 5-meal a day plans. Right now I eat two, a big lunch around 3 p.m. and dinner at 9. It's terrible, I know.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 8, 2008)

I am just trying to make more healthy choices and cut out all bread (it is my downfall). Main thing that is helping is eating less and eating dinner earlier in the evening and no late night snacks. I am trying to drink plenty of water throughout the day.


----------



## Zman (Jan 9, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Zman feel free to join in, the more folks involved the better!! Post some stats up and enjoy the ride!!



Thanks, I think I'll be joining soon. Gotta get motivated first!


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2008)

Jim said:


> I weighed myself this morning.....272.3
> 
> Im big boned and very muscular :shock:
> 
> Seriously I think I started this when I was 310-315. The daily plate is kicking ass because I dont feel like Im dieting at all. Just not going over my calorie count. I set it up to only lose 2 pounds a week, and Im averaging 3-4.



No progress this week.  

Same weight......


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 14, 2008)

Weighed in this morning. Down to 229. Have dropped 16 pounds so far and I feel great!


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> Weighed in this morning. Down to 229. Have dropped 16 pounds so far and I feel great!




good job man!


----------



## Jim (Jan 20, 2008)

Weighed myself this morning because I will be leaving tonight.

Previous 272.3
This week Weight 268.8


Down from last week: 3.5 LBS.


Pretty psyched. \/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 20, 2008)

Jim said:


> Weighed myself this morning because I will be leaving tonight.
> 
> Previous 272.3
> This week Weight 268.8
> ...



Damn Jim - you are gonna waste away to nothing. :shock: 

Do you feel the loss, I remember when I gained a bunch of weight and then lost it, after the 1st 5 -10lbs I could really feel a difference.

My weight loss program was to cut carbs way down and wade the rivers catching smallies! Worked perfectly, I lost about 25 lbs in a few months


----------



## Jim (Jan 20, 2008)

I feel waaaay better. Breathing is easier (you would all be surprised). My back does not hurt anymore. I am more alert, awake, motivated. I will be ready for summer LOL!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 21, 2008)

Down to 225 this morning!


----------



## Popeye (Jan 21, 2008)

I started to sign up with the daily plate thing but am so impatient when it comes to trying to do that stuff i gave up on it.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 28, 2008)

222lb's this morning that is three more pounds since the last weigh in.


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2008)

Completely forgot :x 

Will weigh in Friday LOL! Before superbowl melt down.


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Jim why not weigh in, in the morning on Tuesday? Your gonna throw your weekly numbers way off waiting almost two weeks? I forgot last week thats what I landed up having to do



I'm scared after the weekend bender :shock:


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2008)

As of this morning 267.7 

down 1.1 pounds from last weigh in. Not good, but I only fell off the wagon for 1.5 days. Lets see what happens after superbowl sunday! :shock:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 4, 2008)

220.5 this morning even after cheating a little for the Super Bowl. Total weight dropped so far = 24.5lbs.


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2008)

Weigh in this morning 264.6

Previous 267.7 

Down in 1 week after a whopping superbowl bender 3.1 pounds.


This week I had a 3 solid workouts in the morning and then a power walk before lunch on each of those days.

I like weighing on Fridays now because I tend to slack a little bit on the weekends and then I can make up for it all week because I feel guilty.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 8, 2008)

Jim said:


> I like weighing on Fridays now because I tend to slack a little bit on the weekends and then I can make up for it all week because I feel guilty.



Guilt is the best motivator out there!!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 11, 2008)

218 lbs. for this mornings weigh in. Down 2.5 this week and down a total of 27lbs. since Jan. 2nd.


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> 218 lbs. for this mornings weigh in. Down 2.5 this week and down a total of 27lbs. since Jan. 2nd.




Awesome Joe! You must be feeling like a million! =D>


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 11, 2008)

Good job guys keep at it.


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> So this weeks stats for me are as follows.
> 
> For 02/11/08 thru 02/18/08
> 
> ...




Me too man! Me too! I have been working out slowly but eating like a pig.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 19, 2008)

Forgot to post. 217 this week. Only down 1 pound this week, but I did take two days off the diet while out of town this past weekend.


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2008)

264.9 this morning  


up .6 pounds form last weigh in 2 weeks ago. It must be all the muscle Im packing on :roll: 


I need to control myself over the weekend and.....not eat a 2 pound roast all to myself.















It was so good! medium rare with a nice light dry rub, jam packed with garlic like a blueberry muffin. My weakness, Im a carnivore. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Feb 29, 2008)

Weighed in this morning. 

261.1  

Down 3.8 from last weigh in.  


11.1 to go for my short term goal and I am going to eat the most delicious Chicken Parmesan sandwich you guys have ever seen. :shock:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 29, 2008)

Forgot to post on Monday... been a busy week. Anyway Monday morning weigh in 215lb's down 2lb's from last week. Since I started down 30lbs!!!!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Mar 3, 2008)

212 this morning... down 3 pounds from last week and 33 over all.


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> 212 this morning... down 3 pounds from last week and 33 over all.



keep it up man, your almost there! =D> \/


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Mar 4, 2008)

Nothing really scientific. I cut out sugar(no sugary drinks, candy etc.) and all fried foods. I try to eat a good breakfast in the morning. I eat a nice salad for lunch. Then a light dinner ... usually fish or chicken, but no matter what I have really cut down portions in the evening. I find that as I have went along it is easier and easier. I get a lot of activity in during the day as a PE teacher/coach being on my feet and on the go. I also try to walk a few miles 3-4 times per week as my schedule allows.


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2008)

Jim said:


> Weighed in this morning.
> 
> 261.1
> 
> ...



259.2 This morning Down 1.9 from last Friday.


Slowly but surely.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 7, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



NO, PLEASE, NO PICS!


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok you asked for it.

Sorry, Its a bad shot!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Mar 11, 2008)

210lb's on Monday - down 2lb's from last week. 35lb's down overall :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 11, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> 189 this week, up a 1/2 pound NOT GOOD, going the wrong direction!!!
> 
> Got to get back on track my sweet tooth has gotten the better of me the last two weeks.



No worries 1/2 pound is water weight or a big dinner lol


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2008)

Jim said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Weighed in this morning.
> ...




Todays weigh in 257.7 Down 1.5 from last Friday. These weekend benders are slowing my progress! :lol:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Mar 17, 2008)

Down to 207 this morning. Lost three more since last week. I am a little disappointed in myself as I worked really hard this week and was down to 205 on Friday, but consumed way too many adult beverages this weekend.


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2008)

Jim said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...




An Even 257 this morning :? 

down .7, better than nothing. It must be all the muscle Im packing on now :lol:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Mar 24, 2008)

205 this morning down two from last week!  Getting close to my short term goal of 200...


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> 205 this morning down two from last week!  Getting close to my short term goal of 200...




Almost there! :beer:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 2, 2008)

Been super busy with the beginning of my baseball season so I did not get a chance to post on Monday. Down to 202.5 on the Monday weigh in, 42.5 pounds since New Years!!! Getting closer and with a good week going by next Monday I may hit the magic 200 number which I haven't seen in several years.


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> Been super busy with the beginning of my baseball season so I did not get a chance to post on Monday. Down to 202.5 on the Monday weigh in, 42.5 pounds since New Years!!! Getting closer and with a good week going by next Monday I may hit the magic 200 number which I haven't seen in several years.



Good job! Notice I have not posted anythng? Im afraid to step on the scale. I have been on a bender since Easter :shock: 

But I'm back on track finally.


----------



## KAI (Jun 28, 2008)

:shock: WOW :shock: 

IS ALL I CAN SAY  :!: :!: :!: 

VERY VERY GOOD JOB GUYS I WISH I COULD DO THIS MAYBE ONE DAY I CAN!!!! IM SO LAZY,LAZY, LAZY AND WHAT CAN YOU SAY I LOVE TO EAT. I KNOW YOU GUYS ARE PROUD YOURSELF BUT 
I'M PROUD OF YOU GUYS TOO!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME GIVE YOURSELF A HAND =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

MY WEIGHT: 228 

WIEGHT WOULD LIKE TO BE FOR NOW <200

LIFETIME GOAL: 185


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words!

I have been hovering at 257 +-1 pound for 2 months now. :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 29, 2008)

Jim said:


> I have been hovering at 257 +-1 pound for 2 months now. :LOL2:



I seriously doubt that there uis any hovering going on  

Keep at it - you will hover soon enough


----------

